# Der Anglerboard – Saisonabschluß in Norwegen 2003



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Wer hat noch ein paar Tage Urlaub übrig?? Wer will nach Norwegen?? Dazu noch Preise gewinnen oder sogar die Reise?? Verschiedene Anglerboardpartner stellen ein Superpaket zusammen: Mit dem Bus nach Norwegen.
Genaue Ausschreibung in der näxten Ausgabe!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=abschluss


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2003)

Das hört sich legger an. Urlaub habe ich noch reichlich. Habe sogar noch welchen vom letzten Jahr mitgenommen. Das ist aber auch das große Problem. Den Urlaub müßte man erst mal bekommen. Wenn das aber der Fall ist könnte ich mir vorstellen bei sowas mitzumachen. Wann ist das denn geplant?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2003)

Planung (noch ohne Gewähr!!):
Abfahrt Kiel am 08.10.
Ankunft Kiel am 20.10.


----------



## angeltreff (30. März 2003)

Ich sagte es schon woanders: ICH WILL MIT. :g


----------



## Klausi (30. März 2003)

Hört sich sehr gut an. Aber mein Urlaub ist schon verplant:c :c


----------



## masch1 (31. März 2003)

also den Urlaub hab ich beantragt und genemigt bekommen ( vom Arbeitgeber) aber meine Finanzcheffin das muß ich erst noch klären:q 
aber wie ich sie kenne und Liebe:l  darf ich mit :z :z :z 
mich würde der ungefähre Preis interessieren:m


----------



## schlot (31. März 2003)

Das wär doch was für den schlot!
Da wert ich mal die entsprechenden Tage im Oktober 
noch freihalten! :z


----------



## Bigzonk (1. April 2003)

*Saisonabschluß*

:z :z :z  Bin dabei. Habe gerade die Anmeldung an Roger Tours gefaxt.#: :q


----------



## schlot (1. April 2003)

Hab noch nichts gelesen wo man sich anmelden kann!
Hab mir für die Zeit den Urlaub bereits bewilligt!

@ Thomas, bist du auch dabei? mein so zwecks kochen! :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2003)

Logo bin ich dabei:q :m :q


----------



## Juthoje (1. April 2003)

Also Norwegen iss immer noch mein Wunschurlaub:l 
Aber mich würden auch die ungefähren Kosten Interessieren


----------



## angeltreff (1. April 2003)

;+  ;+  ;+ 

Aussage: Details werden noch bekanntgegeben.

Bigzonk: Habe mich angemeldet.

Was geht hier denn ab???

;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2003)

Bigzonk war einfach clever(er):q 
Da Rogertousr wie beschrieben alles organisiert, hat er beid enen auf der Seite geguckt.
Da kann man sich wohl schon anmelden:m


----------



## Klausi (1. April 2003)

Und was kostet das in etwa ?


----------



## masch1 (1. April 2003)

Nö, Anmelden is nich :c aber hab denen eine Mail geschickt das ich da dabei bin :z 
@Thomas darf ich dir in der Küche helfen und ein wenig kiebitzen:m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2003)

@ masch: Auf Wunsch mit Filier- und Kochkurs :m


----------



## masch1 (1. April 2003)

Jep, so machen wir das :z :q :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. April 2003)

@ masch1, Du hast es gut. Und alle die zusammen mit Dir bei diesem sicher geilen Jahresabschuß dabei sind. 
Ich habe gerade mal bei meiner besseren, war gerade garnicht gut drauf, Hälfte nachgefragt wie es ausschaut. Es schaut sehr, sehr schlecht aus. sie sagte zweimal in diesem Jahr muss reichen. Wie gemein, denn aller Guten Dinge sind doch drei.
Aber was solls, lieber zweimal, als kein mal.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern jetzt schon einen geilen Urlaub.#h :m


----------



## Pete (1. April 2003)

he, stuffel, nicht den kopf hängen lassen...zweimal norge ist doch schon ein gutes stück überzeugungsarbeit...vielleicht klappts ja im nächsten jahr mit ner boardie-norge-tour...sozusagen als jahresauftakt...wir haben da was mit unserm partner dintur in vorbereitung...konkreteres folgt in kürze...schau dir mal im bilderforum den aktuellen videobeitrag an...dorthin solls gehen....


----------



## angeltreff (2. April 2003)

Um hier mal ein Gleichstand zwischen Wissenden und Unwissenden herzustellen:

http://www.rogertours.de/MailProgrammTourSmolaCup.pdf

Sorry Thomas, Du hast Dir dass ja bestimmt anders vorgestellt. Aber ich denke, es ist nur fair und Roger-Tours hat es ja bereits im Netz stehen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2003)

Nö, das ist schon in Ordnung so :m :m :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. April 2003)

Ich würde wirklich gerne dabei sein aber 935 Euro werde ich nicht mehr bewilligt bekommen dies Jahr. Schade vieleicht dann nächstes Jahr mal sehen.


----------



## Pete (2. April 2003)

Schade vieleicht dann nächstes Jahr mal sehen.





> ja jörg, nicht traurig sein...vielleicht biste ja bei der neuen frühjahrs-boardie-tour 2004 mit bei...bin mit dintur am kurbeln für ein wirklich preislich gutes angebot...nähere infos werde ich euch demnächst zukommen lassen...sozusagen als alternativ-angebot zur nordnorge-bordie-tour ...und zu gewinnen gibts auch was...#h


----------

